# My new grooming table is HERE



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

My new grooming table is HERE :thumbsup: I wanted one for 3 years. Now I gotta put it together. :w00t: I didn't order a new dryer yet. Still thinking that one over. Penny is scratching at the box. better go. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Can't wait to hear how you like it!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy grooming!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Can't wait to hear how you like it!



That's exactly what i was going to say, let us know.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

When you put it together.... can you take a photo with someone on it? Preferably Sammie or Penny, of course! 

I'm looking at some but have really bad visualization...so just want a good idea of what a grown fluff looks like on it


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lucky you, Kandi!! I haven't had time to even check them out yet!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I like everything about the table. Very sturdy, great size for my dogs, like option of arm and leash. I can tell they will stand still now when I'm grooming them. Not too heavy to carry around and has a nice table top and color. :thumbsup: I am glad I ordered it. BUT see below.










*But* there is a nice crack on underside where they installed a screw. :angry:So I have to exchange it. It's the particle board and may never affect the table as the screws go up into the top section, but I will exchange it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well that sucks, glad you like it but it sucks that you have to exchange it!

When i used mine i would put one of the front legs through the grooming loop that way there wasn't to much pressure on the neck. I might mine out again since Kelly hates getting her hair dried.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Grace'sMom said:


> When you put it together.... can you take a photo with someone on it? Preferably Sammie or Penny, of course!
> 
> I'm looking at some but have really bad visualization...so just want a good idea of what a grown fluff looks like on it


Tori--funny joke..:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:....I put dogs on paper towels with table top measurements before I ordered it. :thumbsup: I think yours are little larger than mine, but there is room left over on this table. they both weight approx 5 lbs.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Well that sucks, glad you like it but it sucks that you have to exchange it!



I love your siggie pic. not sure but is that Kelly? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, there was nothing to put together. Just open up the legs and snap in place. drop the bar down in hole and tighten the screw. Walla!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> I love your siggie pic. not sure but is that Kelly? :HistericalSmiley:


 Nope that's Reese's birthday pic, she turned 8 on the 9th of November. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ah, I just saw your avatar......who is that......HOW CUTE IS THAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Ah, I just saw your avatar......who is that......HOW CUTE IS THAT!!!!!!!!!!!



That's Riley channeling his inner Rudolph last year. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

How fun! It seems really spacious and comfortable enough to put all the brushes and scissors on the table. Hmm....I still haven't told the hubby what I want for Christmas....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to have so many grooming tables (from my dog show days), but know I only use my ringside table. It's the perfect size for my girls and easy to put away (fold up) when I need it to be gone. 

I know you're going to love your new table.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I just brushed both of them on the table. Was so much faster. Sammie could care less he loves to be brushed, he will go get the brush in bathroom or run circles when I say "brush" but Penny was a little afraid of the table I guess, more skittish, but she calmed down after couple minutes and promise of a treat. I am just over 5' tall, so the height is perfect for me, but there is no height adjustment. Warning, don't mess with the screw to lower/raise the ARM if a dog is on table. If you were not holding to the bar it will fall down onto the table (dog) as soon as you loosen screw. It's not real heavy, but still. Seems mine knew what the harness meant and stood still. :thumbsup: I really like a grooming table. the crack is in outer layer of particle board and wont even affect the table, but I prob should exchange it .


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bibu said:


> How fun! It seems really spacious and comfortable enough to put all the brushes and scissors on the table. Hmm....I still haven't told the hubby what I want for Christmas....



Yes I had brush and comb on table. there is plenty of room for a dryer, brush, comb.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

You can see how much room there is on this table with a 5 lb fluff. :thumbsup: its a fast shot, so it's blurry....lol


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I love my grooming table and can't imagine trying to dry Ben without the dryer stand. It takes so long to get him dry, I am sure I would have arm fatigue if I had to hold the dryer.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

TLR said:


> I love my grooming table and can't imagine trying to dry Ben without the dryer stand. It takes so long to get him dry, I am sure I would have arm fatigue if I had to hold the dryer.


Tracey, I know, I should ordered it 3 yrs ago! :blush: 
Thanks for the post. That is all I need --- a stand. What kind do you have? And do you set the stand on the groom table? If possible can you post a pic of the stand. 
xxxx

here is the one I was thinking of ordering? Have no idea if my dryer will fit, but I don't see why not.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> You can see how much room there is on this table with a 5 lb fluff. :thumbsup: its a fast shot, so it's blurry....lol


Yay for purple! :thumbsup: It's a bummer that it came cracked-- I would exchange it just for the long run


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for the photo  That really helps.... I think we will go for that table when we get one!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Tracey, I know, I should ordered it 3 yrs ago! :blush:
> Thanks for the post. That is all I need --- a stand. What kind do you have? And do you set the stand on the groom table? If possible can you post a pic of the stand.
> xxxx
> 
> here is the one I was thinking of ordering? Have no idea if my dryer will fit, but I don't see why not.


I think you might be disappointed in this style stand. The arm I have is flexible and bends and stretches so you can direct the flow anywhere. Plus it mounts to the table like the grooming arm. I don't use my grooming arm so I just mount it in that spot and you don't lose any table space.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tori---its super sturdy. that is what I like, it does not shake or move at all.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Tracey so much. I need to find a dryer holder. I really like the kind you have. reminds me of octopus....LOL....I prob wont need the arm either very long for Penny. Sammie doesn't need it now. 

*Tracey, I got it now! thanks so much for the info.......I am little slow tonight.
xxxx*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

We have the pink table like that and it is very sturdy and quite a bit of room on it, i used to have a table top Oster dryer that i put on it to dry the pups and i still had plenty of room. I really think i'm going to drag my grooming table from the garage and start using it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> We have the pink table like that and it is very sturdy and quite a bit of room on it, i used to have a table top Oster dryer that i put on it to dry the pups and i still had plenty of room. I really think i'm going to drag my grooming table from the garage and start using it.


Deb -- I found it faster and more comfortable on my back to stand at the table or I can use a bar stool now. I was having to keep them still on counter top or sitting on sofa to dry them. 
xxxx


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Too bad about the particle board crack, but otherwise--yay! 

The one I have is unfinished solid wood underneath... different brand though.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Tracey, I know, I should ordered it 3 yrs ago! :blush:
> Thanks for the post. That is all I need --- a stand. What kind do you have? And do you set the stand on the groom table? If possible can you post a pic of the stand.
> xxxx
> 
> here is the one I was thinking of ordering? Have no idea if my dryer will fit, but I don't see why not.


I have a stand that is like that. I start out using it, but usually take the dryer out of the stand to dry various parts of the body. The stand is great but does not move, but dog does so it's hard to get all of the body dry without moving the dryer around a lot.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for info Reva. I'm ordering a CC flex arm hose or hand dryer holder that Tracey uses. Attaches to the arm on table and you can move dryer around. It's 75.00. I decided against the stand dryer bec mine don't have long coats and it's louder. 
hope to see you next sat. :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Update*

Well I bought the Chris Christensen drying Arm last at Eukanuba with my pet dryer from tj maxx. It bends in (any direction) so you can adjust the dryer. 2 big rubber bands hold the dryer tight. I also got 2 great brushes, and a greyhound comb w/handle. Wanted to share pic of my set up with the arm. I really like this arm. :thumbsup: No more holding the dryer. Most time I turn that noose bar to the outside, they sit pretty still now that they are on a table. Thanks everyone for all the tips/help with all of this. I found it to be a little heavy for me to move around alot, so I will prob leave it up in the bedroom, since I use it for just brushing too. 

p.s. I didn't exchange table, bec the spot on underside is small and won't affect it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Kandis for starting this thread.  All this talk about grooming tables made me rethink using mine again. So i dragged it out of the garage and set it up last night and hopefully it'll make grooming my 'Wild Child' Kelly easier and less fighting on both our ends, well at least one can hope! :HistericalSmiley: I have a storage bin underneath with all their grooming supplies and bands, with 5 pups and almost 8 years of collecting supplies you tend to build up quite a collection! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: I may even drag out my little pink round grooming table to use. I think i might have to hang some pictures up since the wall looks so barren.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I used mine last week for the first time, it was so much easier and quicker with the arm, and not having to hold the dryer. I have mine up against a wall . They were kind of skittish out in the open. I think that they did great , getting used to it. I might get the stand dryer later on, little bit leery about the noise and scaring them.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Debbie-I'm glad you set it up again. It looks great. You could get a chair like ones I saw at the show. They were adjustable and very sturdy. That prob be my next item.Thanks for tip on storage. I rem I had one of those plastic rolling drawer carts from the garage collecting dust, so I put it under the table with all my supplies inside like you did. :thumbsup:


& Deborah your station look grea too!! Mine is against the wall as well. Don't you love the arm (Tracey told me about it, worth the $). I saw some pro dryers at show and they are cooler. I prefer a reg pet dryer with a little warmer heat and not so forceful as the pro types. penny gets chilled easy so she likes the warmth. 

Oh-I really like my new CC brass brush (no static) and my comb I got at the show. Cathy took me around to the product booths or I'd been lost. So much stuff there!!
xxxx--happy grooming, yea right?..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It looks like you're all set. I also think a lot of the pro dryers are too cool. Even living in Florida, the fluffs get cold after their bath. Of course, we have the air conditioning on most of time. I wish I had the extra room to set up a real grooming area, but for now the master bathroom counter top is our grooming table.
Btw, my tiny brush works great for quick touch ups. It's pretty good on my hair too.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice Kandis. I love the purple table. I am so glad you like the brush and comb. I love that greyhound comb!! Whitney is scared of the new arm:blink: so it is slow going with her. It was fun shopping at Eukanuba:aktion033: looking forward to seeing you and the pups at Nationals.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> It looks like you're all set. I also think a lot of the pro dryers are too cool. Even living in Florida, the fluffs get cold after their bath. Of course, we have the air conditioning on most of time. I wish I had the extra room to set up a real grooming area, but for now the master bathroom counter top is our grooming table.
> Btw, my tiny brush works great for quick touch ups. It's pretty good on my hair too.


Hi Reva,
I am glad the little brush worked. Mine get cold too. Maybe outside on porch in summer would be warmer, but the A/C has to be on or I will have a heat stroke grooming them. :HistericalSmiley: Had a great time.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> Very nice Kandis. I love the purple table. I am so glad you like the brush and comb. I love that greyhound comb!! Whitney is scared of the new arm:blink: so it is slow going with her. It was fun shopping at Eukanuba:aktion033: looking forward to seeing you and the pups at Nationals.



Cathy, you were right about the handle. I love that comb.Me too. can't wait. was so fun seeing Theresa. 
I got some pics, I am trying to find time to d/load them. I'm so slow.....:HistericalSmiley:


----------

